# Words of wisdon



## edicehouse (Dec 7, 2012)

I was thinking of words of wisdom I have recieved over the years, and one's that have really stuck, or seen in work.

I think the biggest was "If you loan a friend $20 and never hear from them again, it was a good investment!"

What are yours?


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 7, 2012)

My Father-in loaw, now dead, used to tell everyone "don't marry a bum".


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 7, 2012)

Telling my son to insist on getting the last word in the house..."Yes Dear"


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 7, 2012)

same vein as yours... before you loan a friend money, decide which you need more.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 7, 2012)

When you are up to your nose in s###, keep your mouth shut.
It's from a spaghetti western with Henry Fonda.


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't go to bed with an itchy butt or you will wake up with a stinky finger.   

I think it was more of a metaphor but I am not sure for what.....


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dad used to say no matter now dumb you think someone is . pay attention even the dumbest can teach you something..........


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 7, 2012)

My grandfather "Get your head out of your @##"


----------



## Atherton Pens (Dec 7, 2012)

It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt.


----------



## TomW (Dec 7, 2012)

My dad told me "be safe, be ethical and make money" the day I graduated from college.

Tom


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 7, 2012)

If more than on louse is lice, and more than one mouse is mice, then more than one spouse must be spice ; >)


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 7, 2012)

A wise man, my dad always says. "Have fun, and if not, pretend." I've used it many times this week.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep asking until you get the answer.

Do it right the first time so you don't have to do it again.

Ignorance is the mother of adventure.

DO something because it is the right thing to do, not because of what it will get you.


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 7, 2012)

It takes 2 to argue.


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 7, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> Telling my son to insist on getting the last word in the house..."Yes Dear"


 
Sage advice told me:   "Yes Dear, you are probably right".


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 7, 2012)

You can't pee into the wind and not get wet.


----------



## RussFromNH (Dec 7, 2012)

Never argue with an idiot, they drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## skiprat (Dec 7, 2012)

When you're up to your neck in crap, be thankful that you're warm and comfortable.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr. Phil always said "The best predictor of future behaviour is past behaviour unless there are some changes made".

I think of it quite often!


----------



## vthowe (Dec 7, 2012)

John Wayne - "Life is tough, it's even tougher when your stupid."


----------



## Lenny (Dec 7, 2012)

It's better to do what you like than to have to like what you do!


----------



## StephenM (Dec 7, 2012)

If you don't have time to do it right, how will you find time to do it over?


----------



## Sawdust46 (Dec 7, 2012)

My dad always said "if it's worth doin', do it right".


----------



## bastallard (Dec 7, 2012)

He who lives in a sheltered environment will never taste the flavor of life.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

"A duck that always flies upside down can't avoid quacking up!"

Redneck to English translation: "Be as different as you'd like, as long as you are aware of the consequences"


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

"I'd just as soon be Clem as Richard".

Redneck to English translation: " I don't care how we do it. As long as we get it done"


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

"Experience is what you get when you do it wrong the first time".

Redneck to English translation "you are a big dummy"!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 7, 2012)

The one I got from my Dad was, Listen to what people say when they're mad. It might be the only time they say what they really think.

The name of the western from my earlier quote is, My name is nobody


----------



## jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Favorite from my Dad: "A word to the wise is sufficient"

Favorite from John Wane: "Talk low, talk slow and don't say too much.” 

Favorite from Albert Einstein: "If A is success in life, then A equals x plus y plus z. Work is x; y is play; and z is keeping your mouth shut."

Nice thread!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 7, 2012)

If its worth doing, its worth overdoing.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 7, 2012)

A favorite of my dad's (today would have been his 96th birthday)

"Even the biggest, baddest bear in the woods steps in bear scat every now and then"


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 7, 2012)

An old sales saying "you can't sell out of an empty wagon"


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 7, 2012)

"Don't worry about the horse being blind, just load the cart"


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 7, 2012)

I may be crazy but I ain't stupid.


----------



## Bigj51 (Dec 7, 2012)

A fool and his money are easily separated.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are my "Life Rules":



*Look out for yourself;  then at least one person will be looking out for you!*
*Help others unless it harms you.*
*When words and actions disagree, BELIEVE actions!*
*People vote with their feet!*
*The statement "I don't want to do this, but..." is semantically equivalent to the statement "I want to do this"!*
*A person who speaks of sacrifice at length is talking about someone else.*
*People believe others capable of what they themselves are capable of.*
*70 to 80 percent of being able to do something is being willing to try!*
*Tomorrow is not promised to anyone!  If something is important, DO IT NOW!*
*Death is the price you pay for life; but I would not trade one to avoid the other!*
*Praise in public;  criticize in private!*
*You will meet some people you do not like.  The reverse is also true.*


----------



## Tom T (Dec 7, 2012)

When it comes to loaning money.
Do not loan it.
Give it as if it will never return.
Then you do not have to worry if it will or will not.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 7, 2012)

My Den Mothers Husband who was our Scout Chairman ones told me "If you don't love your job it doesn't matter how much you make"....

He was referring to the fact that he made 4x the pay tying steel during a United Airlines Pilot strike but went back to the skies he loved. He was one of the early pilots for United and a B-17 Pilot during WWII


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 7, 2012)

I always say.... "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, then baffle them with BS"


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 8, 2012)

"Hang'm it will teach 'm a lesson!"


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 8, 2012)

The time to think about apologies is before you do something stupid!


----------



## Mossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I've a couple that mean a a lot me.
1.- Lead by the power of example not by the example of power.
2.- The person thats never made a mistake, never made anything.

Mossy


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 8, 2012)

Just like my tagline say...

"Make a fire for a man and keep him warm for a day, or set him on fire and keep him warm for the rest of his life..."


----------



## Akula (Dec 8, 2012)

Be kind whenever possible. 
It is always possible. 


I'd rather regret the things I've done than regret the things I haven't done.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 8, 2012)

To avoid having to work a single day during your life, find something you would do for free, then find some dang fool to pay you to do it!
Charles
PS: much wisdom found in this thread


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Dec 8, 2012)

If your gonna be stupid, you better be strong....

If its not yours, don't touch it.

Lead, follow, or get the hell out of the way......

Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## tseger (Dec 8, 2012)

If it's worth doin', it's worth doin' right is what my Mom has always told me.


----------



## ericofpendom (Dec 8, 2012)

May the skin of your @$$ never become the face of a banjo!:biggrin:

Eric...


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 8, 2012)

Two business sayings I have enjoyed:

Treat everyone as you would LIKE to be treated, not necessarily as they have treated YOU.

The other is a little "deeper": You will never discover new oceans unless you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.

A slightly different way of saying it:  You will never make mistakes if you never try anything NEW.


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't write a check your butt can't cash!


----------



## JeffT (Dec 8, 2012)

People may not remember what you did or said, but they will remember how you made them feel!


----------



## Hexhead (Dec 8, 2012)

Diplomacy is when you finally let the other person have it your way


----------



## switch62 (Dec 8, 2012)

Once went for a walk with my nephew (8) and I commented how intelligent he was. A few minutes later he picked up a large stick and started swinging it around wildly. I told him to stop being stupid. 
He looked at me and said " But you told me I was intelligent"
I replied "Even intelligent people can do stupid things"


Be good an' if you can't be good, don't get caught.

Measure twice, cut once. (I over compensate - measure 143 times and still get it wrong)


----------



## dartman (Dec 8, 2012)

It's what you learn after you know it that counts.


----------



## Old Lar (Dec 8, 2012)

I grew up on a ranch where we raised and sold horses.  My dad always said never tell a person a lie about a horse.  After awhile you forget what lie you told to whom.   But if they don't ask...
I have follows this credo my whole life on everything including horses and it has served me well.


----------



## plantman (Dec 8, 2012)

You get what you pay for!!     Jim S


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 8, 2012)

Form one of the greatest Westerns ever made and it is words of wisdom:

"It ain't die'n I'm talking about, it's live'n."  Gustus McCrea


----------



## Lenny (Dec 8, 2012)

You can't pick your neighbors but you can pick your friends, and you darn well better do a good job of it! .... Festus Hagan on Gunsmoke :biggrin:


----------



## srf1114 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lately I've taken to telling my young sons " you could be done by now" when they complain about  doing some chores when asked.


----------



## Maskman080900 (Dec 9, 2012)

There is never a right way to do a wrong thing


----------



## AnachitlPut (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't give a damn what other people think about you. They aren't the one who is going to e looking back on your life.  - from my own experiences
If being normal means doing drugs having tons of meanin less sex and all the sh$t that goes along with it then I more than happy to be the weird one. Also by me. 
If Life an't going your way, fix it. Something I learned from the live of my great grandmother


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 9, 2012)

Same s*#t, different day.:biggrin:


----------



## Mike8850 (Dec 9, 2012)

If you're not the lead dog, the view never changes.
Mike


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 9, 2012)

If you have time to do it over, you had time to do it right the first time.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 9, 2012)

The only place success comes before work is in the dictionary. 

Always forgive your enemies. Nothing annoys them more.


----------



## Ambidex (Dec 9, 2012)

*sayings*

The hurrier you go, the behinder you get!


----------



## keithlong (Dec 9, 2012)

If you dont stand up for something, you will fallfor anything.
this one from my dad, hard work has never killed anyone. That was back when we were milking 100 cows 2 times a day.


----------



## tim self (Dec 9, 2012)

Something I keep telling our oldest, "I'd rather live my life the way I do and be wrong, (spiritually) than live like you do and me be right."


----------



## Autonoz (Dec 9, 2012)

Everyone makes mistakes. Learn from them and move on.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 9, 2012)

PaulDoug said:


> "Hang'm it will teach 'm a lesson!"




But sometimes they'll complain even if you hang them with a new rope. :biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't count your chickens before they hatch.

I think that relates a lot to pen sales and sales in general, how many I will be right back or I am going to get this on pay day.....


----------



## Fred (Dec 9, 2012)

My father always told folks, "It's easier to stay out of trouble than it is to get out of trouble." After being a PI for many years and witnessing a whole bunch of courtroom hearings, etc., I have added the following to dad's ... "and it is also a hell of a lot cheaper."


----------



## papaturner (Dec 9, 2012)

You can`t hoot with the owls at night and soar with the eagles the next day.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Dec 9, 2012)

From D. L. Moody: I would rather be doing it the way I am than not doing it the way you are.
WB


----------



## gimpy (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a business card:

MY CARD SIR:

                    I am somewhat of a bull****ter myself,
                    but occasionally I like to listen to a

                                "PROFESSIONAL"

                             Please carry on !!!


----------

